# FRFR Live Woes



## McBonez (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello folks.

My apologies in advance if this has been covered, however I was unable to track anything down using the search function.

I'm sure it's been covered - But I can't find it. (Hey, I'm Canadian!)

We're looking to go the FRFR route in our band, mainly for the ease of setup, and the lack of "want" for lugging around our 4x12's on the road.

My issue - And the issue that we're mainly concerned about is showing up to a venue that has a less than adequate PA system, with nothing more than a Pod, 11R, and a couple of FRFR monitors.

I'm talking about the scenario in which the house PA is only able to provide vocals through the mix, and relies on stage sound for everything else.

Suggestions? 

I'm sure some of you out there have run into this scenario, and I'm just curious as to how you get around it.

It's easy to say "Bring the 412's anyway" but that is ultimately what we want to avoid doing!

Any help is much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 4, 2012)

I use a line 6 HD500 and the new L3M powered monitor. 

It's 1400w and LOUD. When I use a small vocal only p.a I simply stand it up and turn it up. I can't even get it past halfway without it drowning out my other guitarists 5150II half stack. 

A decent powered monitor like the L3M or the Mackie HD1531 that you can stand up behind you will give you the D.I option and provide quite a lot of stage sound for small p.a shows.


----------



## MastrXploder (Sep 4, 2012)

Im just going to grab a pole mount for the HD1221. Should be plenty loud enough. My HD1531 was actually TOO loud compared to my other guitarist haha


----------



## msalazar (Sep 4, 2012)

We used qsc kw153's with a studio live mixer and did our own sound at those DIY venues, worked fine


----------



## vinniemallet (Sep 6, 2012)

I m also going FRFR directly, Mackie HD 1221 ftw, I'm just buying one monitor for now but I hope to get another one to have a pair  hope it's loud enough cuz hd 1531 its expensive as **** haha


----------



## WhiteWalls (Sep 9, 2012)

My 400w samson auro d412 is loud enough, so if a 1000$ mackie isn't there's something wrong


----------



## McBonez (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

I think our plan so far is to run a pair of Alto TS115a's and go from there.

Our other guitarist is running an 11R and I'll be running a POD HD Pro.

We'll likely end up downsizing our cabs to 212's just to be "ready" in case we need them.


----------



## swollenpickle (May 9, 2014)

I like how this conversation came and went! I wonder if anyone is having good luck with the 1531 and I would love to get my hands on one using my pod farm until I get another Fractal Hmmm!


----------



## 7stg (May 9, 2014)

Get a compact mixer and 2 of JBL PRX735 and one JBL PRX718XLF and your ready to go.

For unpowered cabs, AccuGroove makes great FRFR cabs.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 10, 2014)

I've never had an issue with my Carvin PM15a, sounds great live.
(cheap video plug time)


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 15, 2014)

yep, high-power FRFR monitors, that way you can blow that stupid little club PA out the window with your guitar sound.


----------



## Thaeon (May 16, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> yep, high-power FRFR monitors, that way you can blow that stupid little club PA out the window with your guitar sound.



Uh, yeah, then after sound check the club wants to pump it's sound through your monitors too. Cause that's happened to me before.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 16, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> Uh, yeah, then after sound check the club wants to pump it's sound through your monitors too. Cause that's happened to me before.



Tell them fvck off....


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 16, 2014)

I quit touring 13 years ago, and for the last year that I did, I went cab-less on stage, just got a feed from the wedge. I don't ever want to go back to cabs.

Another thing to consider is, doing some homework ahead of time, and try to book gigs only at venues that have a PA system, and skilled engineer worthy of your music.

You may play less gigs in certain markets, but they'll be strategic gigs that will provide better fidelity to your audience, and likely increase the amount of people showing up to these gigs. 

Playing multiple venues in the same market can burn the market out. Playing fewer, better gigs in a particular market may pay off when showcasing for labels, selling merch, etc...


----------

